# One of those magic moments



## Psycolist (2 Jun 2012)

As mentioned in other threads, I have a 2 1/2 year old grandson who has just been given a little sister. As a treat for him, and a rest for mum and dad, we had Archie stay overnight last night. All went well for the evening and we had an early awakening at 7amthismorning, followed by a couple of hours in bed, having breakfast and playing games etc. After a wash and brush up we had an hour doing a bit of painting and sticking. Then he asked if he could go out on his bike, something he seems to enjoy most when I am pushing him. I have his bike fitted with a balance buddy and stabelizers. As I said, he is only 2 1/2. So off we went, leaving Gran to wash and clear up the mornings mess. We were out for about an hour, and although he was keen for more, I had had enough, more than enough to be honest. As we got to the front door, I stopped pushing and got my keys out to let us in. As I turned around to shepherd Archie off his bike and into the warm house, I saw him pedalling off under his own steam. I stood and watched as he did a complete circuit of the front driveway. Around and around he went, pinging his bell and smiling the biggest smile. Gran had heard the door open and was soon there watching him 'go solo' for the first time. I think that at that moment, I was prouder of him than when he took his first steps. What a magical moment, and one that will take a long time to fade from memory.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Jun 2012)

2 and a half??

Pleh, show off!



Congratulations to him by the way!


----------



## Sandra6 (29 Jun 2012)

Aw, that's lovely. He'll be away on two wheels before you know it. 
I remember last summer when my daughter (6 at the time) adamantly refusing to take the stabilisers off her own bike, jumped on a "proper" bike at a cycle roadshow and took off across the park! I could've cried. A year later and she can do 8 miles in just over an hour now!


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2012)

well done to all involved


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Jul 2012)

Psycolist said:


> As mentioned in other threads, I have a 2 1/2 year old grandson who has just been given a little sister. As a treat for him, and a rest for mum and dad, we had Archie stay overnight last night. All went well for the evening and we had an early awakening at 7amthismorning, followed by a couple of hours in bed, having breakfast and playing games etc. After a wash and brush up we had an hour doing a bit of painting and sticking. Then he asked if he could go out on his bike, something he seems to enjoy most when I am pushing him. I have his bike fitted with a balance buddy and stabelizers. As I said, he is only 2 1/2. So off we went, leaving Gran to wash and clear up the mornings mess. We were out for about an hour, and although he was keen for more, I had had enough, more than enough to be honest. As we got to the front door, I stopped pushing and got my keys out to let us in. As I turned around to shepherd Archie off his bike and into the warm house, I saw him pedalling off under his own steam. I stood and watched as he did a complete circuit of the front driveway. Around and around he went, pinging his bell and smiling the biggest smile. Gran had heard the door open and was soon there watching him 'go solo' for the first time. I think that at that moment, I was prouder of him than when he took his first steps. What a magical moment, and one that will take a long time to fade from memory.


 
That brought a tear to my eye 

Stu


----------

